# What art painting would you use to decorate your home?



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Dogs playing poker.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

USS Constitution










The Cutty Sark


----------



## pinksurfer (Jun 10, 2017)

personally am a godard fan. have a couple. not everyone's taste but that's why we live in America


----------



## demi lovato (May 15, 2017)

BIG Johnson said:


> Dogs playing poker.


LOL These dogs are so cute！


----------



## demi lovato (May 15, 2017)

pinksurfer said:


> personally am a godard fan. have a couple. not everyone's taste but that's why we live in America


That's awesome.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

BIG Johnson said:


> Dogs playing poker.


I used to have the dogs hanging in my old garage/workshop.

It got lost somewhere along the line in my last move.
.
.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

This one:










http://www.diychatroom.com/f39/painitng-worth-111-million-504114/
.
.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

FWIW, my walls are bare and I like them that way.


----------



## Johnpbrown (Mar 27, 2018)

There are so many options for wall painting you can use vinyl, 3d painting, digital print, sketch etc.

If I talk about my liking then I would like to do sketches on the wall because it gives a uniquely different look to your room.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

I have a lot of art in my home and you should try and match your art with the existing space. I have a fairly new home with a "modern" look so I use a lot of abstracts and modern vases and it's a great fit. I wouldn't want to put old ships or oils in that space, but if you have an older space with lots of antiques it would look great.


----------

